# Who's got the best back?



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey all, after the calf-off thread went down so well I thought I'd start another one... BACK!

Here's my back currently.... gauntlet is thrown! 




























Traps...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Daz WTF is going on with the first pic mate ?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Milky said:


> Daz WTF is going on with the first pic mate ?


I think I was touching cloth mate :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

defdaz said:


> I think I was touching cloth mate :lol:


You have no fu*king HANDS !


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Hands or no hands, looking good.


----------



## Davo (Sep 11, 2007)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Hands or no hands, looking good.


Lol yeah, ESPECIALLY good for no hands!

Looking good!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Think clubbers got a pretty good back


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Daz that first pic looks like u have put ur head on a seaside bodybuilder cut out



and no hands :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Milky said:


> You have no fu*king HANDS !


PMSL! WTF! Probably lost in all my loose skin. :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Lol thanks guys. Less banter more pics though


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Had a look at this, but am out


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Thread closed .


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Looking sick!

Spike I think has a huge back too.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Mines ok for a POW need another 10lbs or so to keep up with yours though I reckon.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

good stuff bro.. quite a few good backs on here i think...

i not really took many pics of my back , its still hiding under my insulation lol !!! mate took this tonight whilst i was doing some shrugs not really a great back shot though


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> good stuff bro.. quite a few good backs on here i think...
> 
> i not really took many pics of my back , its still hiding under my insulation lol !!! mate took this tonight whilst i was doing some shrugs not really a great back shot though
> 
> View attachment 101083


I hope you punched your barber in the face for that mate. Is he cross-eyed?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> good stuff bro.. quite a few good backs on here i think...
> 
> i not really took many pics of my back , its still hiding under my insulation lol !!! mate took this tonight whilst i was doing some shrugs not really a great back shot though
> 
> View attachment 101083


Cheating pumped up favourable lighting using bastard!!!

TBF mate looks like you've made some good steps with your re-comp, and before I get jumped on for insulting the most liked person on ukm the first line was a JOKE!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

anabolik said:


> I hope you punched your barber in the face for that mate. Is he cross-eyed?


LOL my head is at a funny angle bro i did have about 130 kg on a bar pmsl it is straight honest ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Cheating pumped up favourable lighting using bastard!!!
> 
> TBF mate looks like you've made some good steps with your re-comp, and before I get jumped on for insulting the most liked person on ukm the first line was a JOKE!!!


lol cheers bro X


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

anabolik said:


> I hope you punched your barber in the face for that mate. Is he cross-eyed?


No,he's blind


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> LOL my head is at a funny angle bro i did have about 130 kg on a bar pmsl it is straight honest ...


In that case tighten your form up you wonky bastard lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

My contribution


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

luther1 said:


> No,he's blind


PMSL well my ,barber (missus is p1ssing herself) so maybe she has tried fcukin hiding it from me lol i dont see back of my head alot hahaha little slut is getting a punch


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> My contribution


Fcuk off scarb pro's dont count lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> My contribution


DAMMN you've got back


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> My contribution


I was going to put you forward but it seemed a bit to much of an " alpha " thing too do :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Milky said:


> I was going to put you forward but it seemed a bit to much of an " alpha " thing too do :lol:


Don't worry too much about what others think of you :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I am not Alpha (fukcing gay term) I am hard working BB


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

not got any new pics - was gona post ones from my profile album pics............

then pscarb posted :sad:

thats a fckin back for sure


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Milky said:


> I was going to put you forward but it seemed a bit to much of an " alpha " thing too do :lol:


You've got a decent back milky,whack a pic up,used to have a good one as your avi


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

leeds_01 said:


> not got any new pics - was gona post ones from my profile album pics............
> 
> then pscarb posted :sad:
> 
> thats a fckin back for sure


I have said it before and I will say it again don't compare yourself to others if you are proud of your progress show it off.......

Here you it's not for my back but here is a pic from my very first show aged 21 taken 21 yrs ago


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> I have said it before and I will say it again don't compare yourself to others if you are proud of your progress show it off.......
> 
> Here you it's not for my back but here is a pic from my very first show aged 21 taken 21 yrs ago


cheers mate ill have a look for some to post - join in wi the lads :beer:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Cant compete with the lot of you but here is my contribution to the thread...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 101088
> View attachment 101089
> View attachment 101090
> View attachment 101092
> ...


good effort wi the pose mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fcukin love to see a great back. one of my favourite bodyparts ( on a very good back)

Scarb your back is ridiculously wide compared to how short you are lol !!!

liam has a good back too...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> good effort wi the pose mate


Thanks


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

luther1 said:


> You've got a decent back milky,whack a pic up,used to have a good one as your avi


I cant find the old avi pic mate.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

heres mine - not taken any new ones in ages


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> View attachment 101088
> View attachment 101089
> View attachment 101090
> View attachment 101092
> ...


Your so negative m8, ur in good nick, be proud!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I wish to fu*k l could do a lat spread.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Your so negative m8, ur in good nick, be proud!!


mmmmm i guess thanks anyway hehe tbh i will never be satisfied... :mellow:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> I have said it before and I will say it again don't compare yourself to others if you are proud of your progress show it off.......


QFT


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> I wish to fu*k l could do a lat spread.


course you can now go take a latspread pic big man :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> good stuff bro.. quite a few good backs on here i think...
> 
> i not really took many pics of my back , its still hiding under my insulation lol !!! mate took this tonight whilst i was doing some shrugs not really a great back shot though
> 
> View attachment 101091


Might be a great back shot but you've got f*cking cool hair ahaha


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

i seen that @liam0810 guy got a decent back (no ****)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> i seen that @liam0810 guy got a decent back (no ****)


Liam has a fantastic back mate nothing **** about it.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> Might be a great back shot but you've got f*cking cool hair ahaha


haha thanks , shame my fcukin missus is getting a slap for apparently making my hair look c0ckeyed pmsl !!!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

@Chelsea has one hell of a decent back


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I know it wont get hailed as the best, but at the moment, its coming along well for me, grown a little since then but not much. Currently at 46.25"


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

shaunmac said:


> I know it wont get hailed as the best, but at the moment, its coming along well for me, grown a little since then but not much. Currently at 46.25"
> 
> View attachment 101100
> 
> ...


Dont be negative bro, if its progress to you then its all good mate !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

gym gym had the best back I ever saw...


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

luther1 said:


> @Chelsea has one hell of a decent back


Thanks mate  suppose I better put some evidence up......


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Heres mine:










Not the best picture i know, but best i could do on my own.

Obviously no where near others standards but im proud of my progress especially considering i looked like this in january:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Some great backs here guys! We uk-mers are fecking hench 

tyramhall - bloomin impressive transformation there in 10 short months!! :thumb:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

defdaz said:


> Some great backs here guys! We uk-mers are fecking hench
> 
> tyramhall - bloomin impressive transformation there in 10 short months!! :thumb:


Cheers mate!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> i seen that @liam0810 guy got a decent back (no ****)


Cheers pal that's good of you to say. Hoping to get it bigger and better over the next 6 months!

Cheers Milky as well pal


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Me when I was cutting, same size now just with more love handles


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Got the detail just working more on the width now 



And another one i dug out fro 2003



oh and what the heck eres a golden oldie from 2000 when i was just a young buck lol.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

go on then


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pea Head has a great back from looks of avi etc


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

e


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Natty entry :thumb:


----------



## Mockett (Jun 26, 2012)

natty working progress


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

my avvy was the first time i'd ever seen a pic of my back

40 months ago, age 45, was lifetime natty


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> You have no fu*king HANDS !


OMG I'm laughing so hard...so funny :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Ladies allowed?----come on girls....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This summer:


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

These pics are a little old and not half as good as some on here but it's probably my best bodypart, i've made good progress since as i never used to do deadlifts


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

any advice on taking pics of ur own back


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> any advice on taking pics of ur own back


Get someone else to do it :tongue:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> any advice on taking pics of ur own back


Take your vest or t shirt off first...


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Mine at 12st lol


----------



## UncleSimit (Feb 28, 2011)

Any excuse to post a pic


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

I'll come back in about 6 months lol :001_tt2:


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Here's mine from about 6 months ago before I started my cut.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> My contribution


hiow the fvck are you meant to follow this ..................im out .............................awesome by the way Paul

then again you said if you are pleased with your progress be proud or something simlar so might aswell contribute


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

taken in july just there ..im 57 now by the way

View attachment 101394


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Pea Head has a great back from looks of avi etc


Thanks matey :thumbup1:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

scarbs got top spot by a ways


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Relaxed from start of this year..left was Dec 11


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

some awesome backs going on,Paul your shots are off the scale there mate 

this ones a few years old now,currently look a mess so shall live thru the past till situation rectified pmsl


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

weeman said:


> some awesome backs going on,Paul your shots are off the scale there mate
> 
> this ones a few years old now,currently look a mess so shall live thru the past till situation rectified pmsl


Sh*t hot mate and thanks for the compliment! Still remember doing these for you...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

weeman said:


> some awesome backs going on,Paul your shots are off the scale there mate
> 
> this ones a few years old now,currently look a mess so shall live thru the past till situation rectified pmsl


nice but eh hem thats your back ???


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Replicator said:


> nice but eh hem thats your back ???


his back is so big you can see it from the front!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

eezy1 said:


> scarbs got top spot by a ways





weeman said:


> some awesome backs going on,Paul your shots are off the scale there mate
> 
> this ones a few years old now,currently look a mess so shall live thru the past till situation rectified pmsl


thanks guys truly appreciate the words....


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> thanks guys truly appreciate the words....


Oh so we can do frontal lat spreads on here? Nice! Will get one up


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

Theres a good dozen of you who have made me ashamed of my avi :laugh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

exvigourbeast said:


> Theres a good dozen of you who have made me ashamed of my avi :laugh:


Least youv got a better back then me mate hehe


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

defdaz said:


> Hey all, after the calf-off thread went down so well I thought I'd start another one... BACK!
> 
> Here's my back currently.... gauntlet is thrown!
> 
> ...


In that top pic it amazes me....uve got no hands.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Davo said:


> Lol yeah, ESPECIALLY good for no hands!
> 
> Looking good!


lol i was thinkin jesusss how this man lift the weights wiv no hands??? a miracle!!!


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

my back side


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> View attachment 101421
> my back side


Thats well thats a backside pic yeah


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> his back is so big you can see it from the front!


LOL ..good point


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> View attachment 101421
> my back side


id be more interested in a picture of your feet considering how tiny your little shoes are in the photo lols


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

defdaz said:


> I think I was touching cloth mate :lol:


Lol looks like head is superimposed :lol:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd post mine but I'd probably crash the forum


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> id be more interested in a picture of your feet considering how tiny your little shoes are in the photo lols


I'm 6ft3 19stone with size 11/12 feet! Its just camera trickery


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh so we can do frontal lat spreads on here? Nice! Will get one up


Eh? The pic of me that everyone is ripping the pee out of me for is a front lat spread


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

See, I do have hands!


----------



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

Not even on par with anyone here but hey.... photo from last week.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

See Avi and also


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

defdaz said:


> Sh*t hot mate and thanks for the compliment! Still remember doing these for you...
> 
> View attachment 101406
> View attachment 101407


lmfao no way its so coincidental you post these as i was watching The Watchmen the other night and trying to described what you did to ser lolol

and mate lets put it this way,i WISH i had your back genetics!!



Replicator said:


> nice but eh hem thats your back ???


yeah mate,i have to post front lat spread as my tie ins are so high my rear spread is sh1te lolol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

weeman said:


> lmfao no way its so coincidental you post these as i was watching The Watchmen the other night and trying to described what you did to ser lolol
> 
> and mate lets put it this way,i WISH i had your back genetics!!
> 
> yeah mate,i have to post front lat spread as my tie ins are so high my rear spread is sh1te lolol


lols awful shiny pants!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Loveleelady said:


> lols awful shiny pants!!


at least you thought my feet were in proportion! :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

weeman said:


> at least you thought my feet were in proportion! :lol:


lols normal feet but crap style


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

felt a bit weird after clicking like on so many pics of mens backs tbh so I stopped half way lol.. but in all seriousness some great work here!

Ive not seen what my back looks like really, ive tried to but not really done it right without getting cramp from trying to look lol, believe me ive tried

:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Loveleelady said:


> lols normal feet but crap style


yeah well i cant argue there pmsl


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> id be more interested in a picture of your feet considering how tiny your little shoes are in the photo lols


i have only just taken the time to look at the shoes and **** sakes woman!!! they are leopard print !!!!! they aint mine!!!!!!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> i have only just taken the time to look at the shoes and **** sakes woman!!! they are leopard print !!!!! they aint mine!!!!!!


lmao you sound like you not sure who they belong to??

has you got a bit of hot sugar momma bet lynch going on?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Loveleelady said:


> lmao you sound like you not sure who they belong to??
> 
> has you got a bit of hot sugar momma bet lynch going on?


nooo they are my girlfriends! see im the tidy one and i put mine on shoe rack, she kickes her **** all over MY house and leaves her **** for ME to clean!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

weeman said:


> lmfao no way its so coincidental you post these as i was watching The Watchmen the other night and trying to described what you did to ser lolol
> 
> and mate lets put it this way,i WISH i had your back genetics!!
> 
> yeah mate,i have to post front lat spread as my tie ins are so high my rear spread is sh1te lolol


now thats what were talkin about :thumbup1:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> nooo they are my girlfriends! see im the tidy one and i put mine on shoe rack, she kickes her **** all over MY house and leaves her **** for ME to clean!


Kick her the fukc out thats shoecking


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just got this from the Universe a shot from the front.....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> just got this from the Universe a shot from the front.....


YUK you look all muscley and stuff


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

flinty90 said:


> YUK you look all muscley and stuff


yea i know that's all that there protein stuff i eat


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> yea i know that's all that there protein stuff i eat


Scarb any idea where i could pick up some of that chain you use mate ??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

weeman said:


> lmfao no way its so coincidental you post these as i was watching The Watchmen the other night and trying to described what you did to ser lolol
> 
> and mate lets put it this way,i WISH i had your back genetics!!
> 
> yeah mate,i have to post front lat spread as my tie ins are so high my rear spread is sh1te lolol


little ginger dudes pee`d his pants


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ewen said:


> little ginger dudes pee`d his pants


funny how he has taken a picture but forgot to hide the bar he has been working out with lol the ez bar with no weight on it pmsl , weak ginger cnut im not suprised Ser is fcukin embarrasssed about hime and refuses to train with him hahaha x


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

I took part in the calf thread, but I'm sitting this one out. My backs about as soft as a Mr.Whippy


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Mark2021 said:


> Kick her the fukc out thats shoecking


I already have done! She lives back at her parents she box room for £10 a week! She's going places in life haha


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

The most worrying thing to come out of this thread is the amount of people taking photos from Virgin Active changing rooms!

Anyway here's me after losing waaay too much muscle for the finals...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Milky said:


> You have no fu*king HANDS !


pmsl...classic!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

weeman said:


> lmfao no way its so coincidental you post these as i was watching The Watchmen the other night and trying to described what you did to ser lolol
> 
> and mate lets put it this way,i WISH i had your back genetics!!
> 
> yeah mate,i have to post front lat spread as my tie ins are so high my rear spread is sh1te lolol


Haha! Good, at least you can show her them now lol. :lol:

Thanks Bri, really kind of you to say. Lets trade, my back for your arms


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

VanillaFace said:


> I took part in the calf thread, but I'm sitting this one out. My backs about as soft as a Mr.Whippy


lol! Love the new avatar vf!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Want to see it shredded one day.


----------

